# Bild als Link IE-Probleme



## schlagi123 (11. Mai 2013)

Hallo Liebe Forumsmitglieder,

mein Problem ist folgendes:
Ich baue gerad eine Homepage die mittels jquery (ajax) dynamisch Seiten nachläd.
Auf einer Seite kommt folgendes Konstrukt vor:

```
<a href="img_big.jpg" target="_blank">
  <img src="img_small.jpg" alt="" />
</a>
```

In allen Brosern funktioniert es auch wunderbar, außer im IE. Wenn ich mit der Maus über das Bild halte wird auch "img_big.jpg" als Link angezeigt, jedoch wird beim Anklicken "img_small.jpg" geöffnet.

Ich weiß nicht weiter, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## threadi (11. Mai 2013)

Wurde inzwischen schon gelöst:
http://www.html.de/javascript-ajax-und-dhtml/48735-bild-als-link-ie-probleme.html


----------

